# Shrimp Cocktails by Claydeaux



## waterwolf

1/2 diced purple onion 
1 diced med white onion
1 bunch diced green onoin
1/2 diced green and red bell pepper
2-3 diced jalapenos (more if you want)
3-4 diced med size red tomatos
3 diced reg size avocados
Cilantro to taste chopped up
1 1/2 cup ketchup (good kind)
1/2 cup *Valentina *hot sauce (more if you want really hot) and to
get the correct flavor you must use this brand."i*mportant*"
Put ALL in large bowl and squeeze the juice of *2 limes* into mixture
becareful not mash up avocados when mixing.
SHRIMP #3 lbs of peeled shrimp(bout 75-100) fresh is better
Bring to a boil 2 quarts of water,garlic,little salt,pepper and vegtables left over while preparing mixture(chopped off parts) .
Add shrimp for about 3-4 mins(dont take long)
Remove shrimp cool under running water to stop the cooking.
Save about 1/2 cup shrimp/veg stock and cool.
Add cool stock to above mixture.mix well
Add Shrimp...
Put in frig about 1-2 hrs and serve with Tortilla Chips
with cut up limes on the side to squeeze on each chip.
The limes are what set the flavor off.
For and extra twist you can also add REAL crab meat ,but add 
it last so you want break it up while mixing

Get the Valentina hot [email protected] Food Town or HEB.. be sure to read lable
dont get extra hot..get hot. big tall bottle for under 2 bucks.
If you have ever been to Goode Company Seafood and got the Campachana cocktail this is darn close to theirs.


----------



## Mrschasintail

that sounds delicious.


----------



## waterwolf

that make enough for about 10 people or more. if you have a meal planned and you break this stuff out before hand I promise you everyone will foregot about the meal..you cant stop eating it......this makes a big bowl....C"est Bon for sure...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Whoa! I gotta try that. That campechana at Goode Co is one of my favorite things. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## waterwolf

*fyi*

Made it again this weekend for a group in Falfurious while dove hunting.Doubled the recipe and it was enough for 25-30 people, about 9 quarts total.Took about 7 lbs of shrimp.Next time a pound of crab meat will be added.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I made some this weekend and it turned out great!! I will not have to go to Goddie Co. ever again. Thanks for the recipe, I have been looking for this recipe for a long time.


----------



## waterwolf

My nephew found another use for this sauce....fry you up a big ole batch of redfish and speckle trout from Black Lake, Louisiana and put a big spoon full of cocktail sauce over the fried fish......got me to thinking it would go good over grilled fish also.... another buddy said he gona try it poured over ribeye steaks next time...c'est bon


----------



## waterwolf

Took this stuff to the 20th World Championship Steak Cook-Off in Magnolia Arkansas few weekends ago and those people went crazy over it..just double the recipe (shrimp-about 32oz of ketchup and 1/2 *big* bottle of *Valentina.*also found red bell peppers go good in it also...if you do decide to make it dont use a food processor to do your veg's,they need to be left bigger.Add avocadoes last after shrimp is added to mixture so they dont get mashed up...


----------



## waterwolf

*LINDAS SEAFOOD IN OLD RIVER*

LINDAS SEAFOOD HAS 19-21 COUNT FRESH SHRIMP FOR 3.85LB ,,,BEAUTIFUL SHRIMP,,,,281-385-2821,,,OLD RIVER/WINFREE AREA,...MT.BELVIEU CLOSE BY ALSO


----------



## Boogie1

made it was awesome!


----------



## hauchinango

I made this a few weeks ago and it was a hit. Only thing I had to do different was add a bit more ketchup as it was a bit heavy on solid ingredients. Thanks for this one.


----------



## waterwolf

yes add more ketchup if nessary but when you do add a little more shrimp stock about a cup total,,i think it help cut the ketchup flavor...also make sure your veg's arent cut up to big,,,but dont cut them to fine either(like a food processer),,,,,the last few batches i made i put less ketchup also.. and a little more Valentina sauce and shrimp stock...the shrimp stock dosent make it watery like your would think,,,,,will have a double batch at the Houston Cookoff..come by and try it out. goosecreek cookers


----------



## waterwolf

*Made a batch for the 4TH*

got picture to go with the recipe,,enjoy and Happy 4TH


----------



## Gator gar

Man, that looks good. You think you could substitute a can of diced tomatoes for the regular tomatoes and if so, you think one can would be enough?(regular sized can, not the big one) Maybe even a can of Rotels and leave out the diced jalapenos?


----------



## waterwolf

*??????*

I dont really know about the canned tomatoes?,,,never tried it,everything that in it is fresh...anything is worth a try...I got this idea from a friend who is from Michoacan..his was more soupy and you ate it out of a cup with crackers...the Valentina hot sauce makes it....try the cans mators and the rotel and give me a report...


----------



## bzrk180

OK..I gotta try this!! I will make sure to take my stomach pill before!


----------



## bzrk180

Just made it...YUUUUUMMMMMY!! Thanks man...its really good!


----------



## Moose Mermaid

MMMMmmmm good stuff! Thanks for sharing your recipe Claydeaux!


----------



## fishtale

Bought all the ingredients to make this to take home for Thanksgiving dinner. Looks great!!!


----------



## fishtale

*Good Stuff!!!*

Just made a batch of your Shrimp Cocktail, it's really good. Me and my family will be enjoying this delightful dish tommorrow as an appetizer before Thanksgiving Dinner is served!!! Here's a couple of pictures. I will add the alvocados tommorrow before it's served.

Thanks again, green to you!!!


----------



## waterwolf

*Thanks again,,,,*

Feel free to use less of an ingredients if its to your liking....when i make a big batch of it i use the (1) big bottle of ketchup...I think its 32 oz size.. and about 1/2 of the large bottle of Valentina hot sauce.The shrimp juice and lime juice makes a big difference in the taste also. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## fishtale

waterwolf said:


> Feel free to use less of an ingredients if its to your liking....when i make a big batch of it i use the (1) big bottle of ketchup...I think its 32 oz size.. and about 1/2 of the large bottle of Valentina hot sauce.The shrimp juice and lime juice makes a big difference in the taste also. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Yes, I added an additional 2/3 c. ketchup and 1/3 c. Valentina, but other than that I followed the recipe. I posted the pictures before I refrigerated it so it looked a little runny, however, I just went to sneak a little and it looked and tasted perfect. Also, as I said, I won't add the avacados until tommorrow so that should thicken it a little more. Thanks again, GREAT STUFF!!!


----------



## Dcrawford

WW that's the best shrimp cocktail i've ever had. my entire family is addicted to it! thanks for the hook up! happy thanksgiving


----------



## Hullahopper

Artifishual said:


> WW that's the best shrimp cocktail i've ever had. my entire family is addicted to it! thanks for the hook up! happy thanksgiving


Amen, I made a batch over Thanksgiving and it was awesome!


----------



## fishtale

Claydeaux...wanted to let you know that everyone LOVED the shrimp cocktail at Thanksgiving!!! I have a feeling I will be called upon to make this every year. 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## waterwolf

*Thanks*

Glad yall enjoyed it,one thing for sure there's never any left over,,,wish everything that's in it was as cheap as the Valentina hot sauce...I'm starting to make double batches now,,,thanks again,,enjoy


----------



## Bobby

Made this today and "WOW" it is good.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

I made it yesterday and it was fantastic. Took it in to work this morning and everyone loved it, it's better today!!!!

8am and were eating this woo hoo:hairout:


----------



## Dcrawford

bump for superbowl! this is going to be great while watching the Aint's take a beating. LMAO


----------



## waterwolf

Did a batch today and with the price of shrimp going up it cost a little bit more but well worth it....12lb @4.50 lb (which only yielded 6lbs of cleaned tails) 54.00 Bucks and about 25.00 dollars worth of other ingredients. 8 quarts was the finished product..It fed about 12 people and that included 2nds and 3rds....


----------



## rynochop

Artifishual said:


> bump for superbowl! this is going to be great while watching the Aint's take a beating. LMAO


Ha, how'd that turn out? j/k 

This recipe looks awesome btw..will have to try it.


----------



## Brio

I was just wandering what I was gonna do with some of the shrimp I caught in the surf yesterday. I think I found my answer. Thanks for posting


----------



## waterwolf

use the FRESH shrimp for sure .it does make a big difference..good luck


----------



## fishtale

I made this last year for my family's Thanksgiving. The requests have poured in for me to make it again. For anyone who hasn't tried it I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## waterwolf

will also be making a batch...they just want let you rest until you make it! i have some workers putting in some windows and i will put a little aside for them when I fry catfish for them Thursday.


----------



## bzrk180

> The requests have poured in for me to make it again. For anyone who hasn't tried it I highly recommend it


I CONCUR!! AWESOME stuff man!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

This sounds really good. I will definetly be making it soon!


----------



## Bobby

I made it again for Christmas and it was a big hit again. Tried it with some fresh crab meat and it made it just that much better.


----------



## waterwolf

*THANKS!*

If you make it for a special occasion you will be required to make it from now on, So take your chances...I have to agree the crab does give it a different texture and taste.


----------



## kweber

no horseradish? or did I miss it?


----------



## fishtale

Not my recipe, but I think the Valentina Hot Sauce takes the place of horseradish.


----------



## landlokt

Dang I just drooled on my keyboard. Gonna have to try that recipe


----------



## waterwolf

*Never used "horseradish" in it. Maybe Good?*


----------



## waterwolf

Got the idea from a friend who grew up in Michoacan, Mexico. He made it by the individual cup fulls ,all the veg's would be chopped in piles and you added what you wanted. Then he added the ketchup and Valentina Salsa Picante with shrimp and shrimp stock to the cup,mixed up with a spoon and ate it with crackers..It was a lot more thinner mixter than the picture I posted above.But it wa still good. Mine is the Tex-Mex-******* (Mexicoon Verision) of what I was use to eating at Goode Company Seafood in Houston. I believe that a glass full is around 13.00 bucks now...


----------



## waterwolf

*video*

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid716758716?bctid=32460382001


----------



## bzrk180

**BUMP**

For those of you contemplating something different to make this weekend....I made another batch today and MAN-O-MAN is this stuff good!!


----------



## waterwolf

*"Good Luck Batch of Cocktail" for Texans*

Here's a few pic's of yesterday's shrimp cocktail. Made it due to a request of a friend and 2 hrs later it took shape. I actully only got 6 shrimp out of 200? It looked like a feeding frenzy of trout on a pod of bait during the fall.


----------



## waterwolf

*Left a few out*

left a few pics out of boiling shrimp and cooling shrimp stock down in freezer before adding. The shrimp(*gulf shrimp*) came from Linda's seafood in Old River.


----------



## jdusek

Just made a batch. In fridge four now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

jdusek said:


> Just made a batch. In fridge four now.


Address??? :help:


----------



## wellconnected

*Awesome*

I have been trying a few mexican style shrimp cocktail recipes over the last few months and decided to try this one over the weekend at the deer lease. All I can say is it unreal good. My favorite has always been the one they serve at La Margarita in SA. This one beats it! It does require a little work, but the final results are worth it. There were six of us eating it and the bowl was completely empty.


----------



## Dookie Ray

I made a batch of this for the Super Bowl and it was awesome! I added another 1/2 cup of Valentina because it seemed too ketchupy. That did the trick! Thanks for the recipe!

Dook


----------



## bluefin

Do you eat this cold or warm it up?
I want to make this for Fat Tues. for the folks in my office.


----------



## waterwolf

COLD..MO Better. Had a buddy from Louisiana and he thought it was suppose to be heated since it has a "red sauce". He agreed eating it cold was much better. It was pretty funny to hear him tell the story.
And serve it with corn tortilla chips with sliced wedges of limes on the side to squeeze on top.


----------



## waterwolf

Dookie Ray your right,,,,add more Valentina..it should be more .. more hot sauce than ketcup.. got the measurments mixed up..


----------



## outtotrout09

Very Nice recipe! My dad would make this when we had fresh shrimp. He would always add Orange juice and a little sprite.


----------



## fishtale

Gotta put a bump on this one as it has become a staple in my family, as a matter of fact I've already cut my veggies, boiled, peeled, and deveined my shrimp, and have everything in separate containers, with the sauce on the side ready for mixture. 

I've got extended family that want this recipe, however I can't make all the gatherings this year so when I tell them to check out 2cool and look for the recipe, here it is!!!

Claydeaux, question for you...like I said, I've cut all the veggies, shrimp are done, and sauce is ready (all are resting in the fridge in separate containers)...would you combine it all now? will it get to much marination?Or should I wait until tomorrow night?

Thanks again for the great recipe, now all we need if for the price of shrimp to go down cause I just don't know if in-laws are worth it!!!LOL


----------



## waterwolf

*I would*

Put it all together except for shrimp and avocados ..then around noon tomorrow add the shrimps and avocados ....save some shrimp juice also....sorry about delay in response.


----------



## Captain Dave

Thats a great recipe waterwolf.. It reminds me of the Campechana de Mariscos.

If I made yours recipes, I would probably seed the tomatoes, use about 1/2 C ketchup n a 1/2 cup of chili sauce to thicken it up.. Also I dig citrus and would add a splash of lime juice... 

Looks like you started some traditions.. Well played !!


----------



## rapnrod

wellconnected said:


> I have been trying a few mexican style shrimp cocktail recipes over the last few months and decided to try this one over the weekend at the deer lease. All I can say is it unreal good. My favorite has always been the one they serve at La Margarita in SA. This one beats it! It does require a little work, but the final results are worth it. There were six of us eating it and the bowl was completely empty.


Guess I'm not smart enough to find the recipe. Could someone help please?


----------



## Captain Dave

OP Post page 1... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=132349
or just select page one.. Curious how you found da thread but not the original post.. Happy Turkey Day


----------



## waterwolf

Captain Dave said:


> Thats a great recipe waterwolf.. It reminds me of the Campechana de Mariscos.
> 
> If I made yours recipes, I would probably seed the tomatoes, use about 1/2 C ketchup n a 1/2 cup of chili sauce to thicken it up.. Also I dig citrus and would add a splash of lime juice...
> 
> Looks like you started some traditions.. Well played !!


Yes Capt Dave,....I usually have a higher ratio of Valentina sauce to ketchup. I flip flopped it on the original recipe post. ......1/2 and 1/2 would work good also...glad everyone enjoys it..


----------

